# What happened to Charlie Bell, Justin Love, and A.J. Granger.



## spartanfan2003 (Jul 12, 2002)

Does anyone know?


----------



## spartanfan2003 (Jul 12, 2002)

This is what I know so far - 

Charlie Bell - PG - 2001 All-American in NCAA for Michigan State. He has one ring and has been to 3 final fours. He played last year for Phoenix and Dallas. I know he played this summer in Europe, just to practice, not to stay. Does anyone know who he will be playing for this year? Has Anyone signed him? Is NBDL in his future?

A.J. Granger - C - 2000 Honorable Mention in NCAA for Michigan State. He has one ring and has been to 2 final fours. He has played in Europe and played pre-season/training camp with the Suns last year and the year before either the Suns or the Timberwolves. I am not sure. Does anyone know where he is now?

Justin Love - PG - He played for St.Louis University in 1996 - 2000. He should have been one of the last players drafted in the first, but he wasn't drafted. It was probably because of the bad rumors that people were spreading. He destroyed Kenyon Martin! K-MART! St.Louis play Cincy like 10 times while Justin Love was there and so was Martin. He took St.Louis, who at the time sucked, to win the C-USA title over Cincinnati, Memphis, DePaul(Quentin Richardson and Steven Hunter), Marqutte, and Houston. Justin love was the tournament MVP. He impressed me. One of the most memorable moments of all the basketball games I have seen, would have to be Justin breakin K-Mart's ankles. I dunno why they were even playin eachother. But Love DUNKED on him too.


----------



## JoeF (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Spartanfan2003</b>!
> This is what I know so far -
> 
> Charlie Bell - PG - 2001 All-American in NCAA for Michigan State. He has one ring and has been to 3 final fours. He played last year for Phoenix and Dallas. I know he played this summer in Europe, just to practice, not to stay. Does anyone know who he will be playing for this year? Has Anyone signed him? Is NBDL in his future?


He played for the Jazz team in the Rocky Mountain Revue. His stats weren't very OK but not remarkable and he didn't earn a spot in training camp at that time. The Jazz are going to sign another guard so they will probably invite some guards who can be signed at minimal salary. Depending on his and others availability he could still be invited to camp to compete for a spot.

17.5 MPG
8 PPG
2 RPG
1 APG
1 SPG
39% FG%
80% FT%
17% 3pt%


----------



## Genjuro (Jul 17, 2002)

A.J.Granger played last season in Greece and next season will be in Milano (Italy).

Charlie Bell played the final part of last season in Treviso (with Tyus Edney, Nachbar, Garbajosa or Skita), helping them to get to the final four in the Euroleague and to win the Italian League (11,6 ppg). This season he has signed with Virtus Bolognia to replace Manu Ginobili (a very hard work to do).


----------



## spartanfan2003 (Jul 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>JoeF</b>!
> 
> 
> He played for the Jazz team in the Rocky Mountain Revue. His stats weren't very OK but not remarkable and he didn't earn a spot in training camp at that time. The Jazz are going to sign another guard so they will probably invite some guards who can be signed at minimal salary. Depending on his and others availability he could still be invited to camp to compete for a spot.
> ...


That's exactly the situation that I thought he would be in. Thanks.
Those guys, ESPECIALLY Love, could make good back-ups.


----------



## spartanfan2003 (Jul 12, 2002)

By the Way does anyone know where Isaac Fontaine is? or Issac Austin? They were both Grizzlies last year. The Austin got cut and just left and Fontaine got cut and went to NBDL. Ike WAS awesome like 3 years ago. Issac Fontaine shows potential, he was drafted in 2001 I think.


----------

